# 2001 Maxima SE



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

I have a question about 5th gen. Maxima's...what are the typical problems with this car and what things I should look to maintain a good overall shape of the car (body and me mechanical as well...). Also I want to know if it is possible to buy the 20th ann. body kit (the additions of bumpers and side skirts....and if it is possible where I can buy it???).....thanks


----------



## Blank (Aug 21, 2003)

, you may want to check the maxima section and look for common problems, as for the kit, you should be able to buy it from the dealer, but that will be big bucks...


----------



## gem2002pl (Jun 30, 2005)

thanks for the reply. As far as I know my friend is a dealer and he has a dealer discount on parts from any dealership... fro example he has a 2002 nissan altima 2.5s... he did a lot of work on it (he changed pulleys, header, air filter-->nismo intake, magnaflow dual kat-back exhaust, did whole suspension ext)...and now he wants to buy altima se-r back lamps.....and at the dealership they told him something about $180 for the pair... I think that it is not a bad idea to check up a dealer.....


----------

